

Evernote swoops for Aussie tech start-up Skitch - Finntastic
http://www.startupsmart.com.au/technology/2011-08-19/evernote-swoops-for-aussie-tech-start-up-skitch.html

======
dools
This was posted a few days ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2899916>

